# In celing speakers and more



## Jtmounce (Nov 28, 2013)

Lets start that I have no clue about electronics. I am looking for in celing speakers that are white. I need 5 of them. I have a samsung hd 3d tv 60 inch. I do have a samsung blu ray player. I do not have a receiver sub woofer. Etc. if I were to spend no more than $1000, what advice can you give me? What do I need to be concerned with in choosing? Thank you for your time if you can make a suggestion. Jt

Read more: http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-audio-speakers/71324-celing-speakers.html#ixzz2ly1nm36X


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there a reason you must go with ceiling speakers? as that is the worst location and kind of speaker you can go with for good sound quality.


----------



## Jtmounce (Nov 28, 2013)

I assume as opposed to mounting speakers? Our ceiling is prewired my wife concerned with how it will look. Minimum would require white speakers. What do you suggest?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I have white in ceiling speakers that match the ceiling. I think they sound awesome however, floor standing sound much better because you get engulfed with the sound directly at ear level. 
I have no regrets on using in ceiling because I am content with the sound and clutter free.
Others will disagree and I do see their point.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue with in ceiling speakers is that all the sound is thrown down to the floor not to where you are sitting. Resulting in very poor sound/clarity. 
Axion makes speakers that are white that are fairly thin coupled with a good sub this might be a good compromise for your wife.
www.axiomaudio.com/in-wall-on-wall-speakers
For a sub size does matter is there a place in the room that one could be used behind a chair or some plants out of sight?
This one is the smallest i would recommend going with.
SVS SB12NSD


----------



## Jtmounce (Nov 28, 2013)

So would you recommend buying a pair and mounting them on the wall next to tv?


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Jtmounce said:


> So would you recommend buying a pair and mounting them on the wall next to tv?


I would first recommend floor standing because you can always move them for better acoustics then wall and if you must in ceiling.


----------

